# Military Moms: July-August 2011



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

It took me a while to start a new thread, but I was busy having a baby









Eliza Kate (8lbs. 5oz. and 21 inches) made her debut on July 1st at noon, we had another great waterbirth at home. DH and I caught her together, and the midwife and her assistants made it this time. The kids were also there for most of my labor and watched the birth. This birth was far more humbling than DD's but not traumatic like DS's, labor itself was easy and the whole thing only lasted about 7.5 hours. The pushing itself was the challenging part mentally for me, and she weighed a full pound more than my others so I had to actually do some work.

As far as military life, DH accepted an AGR slot in Phoenix and we'll be leaving for there on August 1st. We're driving and it'll take about 6 days, should be a fun time with a newborn, 2 year old, and 4 year old.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

6 months and 40 pounds of weight loss later... he's finally home!


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am So glad he is home and way to go on the weight loss!!! I adore the photo too. Its so sweet and full of emotion!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> 
> 
> 6 months and 40 pounds of weight loss later... he's finally home!


----------



## Lovemytwogirls (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't posted here in quite awhile. There has been a lot going on. I am a Marine Corps wife currently stationed at Camp Lejeune, NC

Congratulations Katie!!

MaerynPearl, I saw somewhere that you had a homebirth as well. Was is unassisted or is there a homebirth midwife that services the area of Jacksonville, NC.

I am also thinking about starting a chapter of the Holistic Moms Network here in Jacksonville if there is enough interest. Let me know if any of you around this area might be interested.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone:

Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. We have been super busy, but now that school is out and my two oldest are with their father in CA, I have a little more posting time.

First off, congrats Katie! Eliza Kate is a lovely name. Please post a pic when you can. I'm so glad that your DH was home for this birth.

MP ~ I'm so glad that your DH made it home from deployment safely. Great pic - you look awesome!

Welcome back, Lovemytwogirls!

AFU, my DH promoted to CPT at the beginning of the month, which brings a nice bump in income and opportunity. It looks like we will be here in WA for another couple of years or so if all goes well; however, as is always the case with the Army, no one really knows for sure. DH is also running on the Army ten-miler team for Ft Lewis, so he gets a nice perk in Oct - a free 3 day trip to Washington DC with his team to run the race. Color me jealous - I love DC! The kids are really doing well here, and we have made some great friends in the past few months after moving off post into Dupont. So.. not much to report, but all is busy and well.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Love the picture, MP! Congrats and happy homecoming!

Miss Eliza having a late night baby party





You can see the shiner she got from birth on her right eye in the last one. I had no idea babies could get so banged up at birth, my pelvis and tailbone paid for it, too.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you sure that is a shiner? Mae had birth marks on both of her eyes right there, lasted several months. They were called "angel kisses"

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *~Katie~*
> 
> You can see the shiner she got from birth on her right eye in the last one. I had no idea babies could get so banged up at birth, my pelvis and tailbone paid for it, too.


http://www.midwiferyservices.net/

can NOT recommend them enough, they are sooooo awesome! they were recommended as "olivia is like ina may's long lost sister" and i agree. plus meredith is totally awesome. i loved my visits with them. prenatals are less like prenatal checkup and more like chatting with an old friend who is interested in your health.

they seem to be as hands off as you want them to be, meredith did paperwork in my livingroom while i labored in my room with hubby, as i wanted... came in as she heard my moans signal transition.

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1266599/how-maeryn-jean-flew-into-the-world-my-first-homebirth

This is my birth story with links to some pictures of the event... it was actually Olivias suggestion that I write my birth story asap after the birth so I have a record of it and do not forget.

BTW my hubby also says he highly recommends Olivia and Meredith... he never even considered doing a homebirth until I suggested it and once he met them he was sold on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovemytwogirls*
> 
> MaerynPearl, I saw somewhere that you had a homebirth as well. Was is unassisted or is there a homebirth midwife that services the area of Jacksonville, NC.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Definitely a shiner, the black and blue peaked a day or two ago and is starting to go down. The bruising under her eye didn't last as long but it showed up shortly after birth and I had to ask about it. She has a subconjunctival hemorrhage in her left eyeball as well. Both are pretty common from the pressure in the birth canal.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie, CONGRATS! I can't believe she's here already. Easy for me to say, right? Eliza is a beautiful name. Good luck with your move--managing three across that distance will definitely be an accomplishment. Are you taking two cars or one?

MP, congrats to you too! The photo is beautiful, and you look great. So glad you have him home.

AFM, not a lot to report. I'm easing in to being a SAHM, and really enjoying it so far. My next task is to find some activities to get DD some toddler interaction. We're also TTC (finally!) so I'm engrossed in all that entails--waiting to O, waiting to test, trying to get my body as healthy as possible.

Hope everyone is enjoying the summer!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm glad SAHM life is going well, and good luck with TTC! We're definitely only taking one vehicle and shipping the other. It would require far too many stops for me to manage everybody by myself, I haven't quite figured out the logistics of taking care of everybody while we're out and about either. DH started his leave the day she was born completely by chance and he'll be off until he starts work in Phoenix, so that's made things much easier.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Katie - Eliza is just gorgeous. What a beautiful little face! Thanks for posting the pic.

JustKate - I'm glad your move is over and that you are settling in nicely as a SAHM. Are there playgroups on base that your DD could try out? The Army sometimes provides them through various means (i.e. community services, library, daycare centers etc.), but I'm not sure about the other branches.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

I do love little baby faces. I just want to eat them up. Aubrey is 2.5 and tells me "doh away, mommy" when I get too cuddly.

Soul-o, this base is a training center, so they don't have a lot for families--its mostly people attending different schools. I need to check out what's available on the army and AF bases nearby.


----------



## babies-n-bloom (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all! Just wanted to introduce myself! I'm Kendra, newly married to the AF and almost through my first trimester.









I'm really interested in a homebirth and have already met with a wonderful midwife. How does it work with tricare? If anyone has any helpful advice, I would greatly appreciate it.

Congrats to all the new moms and recently re-united families!

K.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

I haven't posted on this thread for a really long time so a re-introduction. I'm Heather, Ive been married for 5 1/2 years to my husband who's an active duty Marine. We have three children DD1 who is 4 1/2, DD2 who is 2 1/2 and a baby boy who's 5 months. Right now I'm living in Florida while DH is deployed to Afghanistan. Hes actually stationed in North Carolina and we will be moving there when he returns sometime next year. We just moved from Okinawa, Japan in the end of April and he left for North Carolina in the middle of May. Its been a little bit of a roller coaster ride.

Can anyone give me some ideas for care packages? His unit before this was a training command so when they were gone it wasn't for long (longest was 3 months) and there wasn't an address to ship things to so this is the first time Ive had to think about it. Im getting together one right now in it I have: a journal, candy, individual size peanuts, drink mixes. Im going to add: a book, pens, pictures the girls drew him, a picture of all of us together and a card game. Im stumped though at what to send next time. He doesn't have much of a sweet tooth, if I ask him what he wants/needs he says me and the kids and I can't send him that.

Also, can anyone share tips on how to keep the children connected to their father and help him feel like hes not being left out? Right now we have been so blessed to be able to Skype with DH every morning since he got out there but I know the tempo will change (Ive been deployed myself, I know the beginning of a deployment can start slow and take off after a few days/week). Both girls adore their Daddy and I want to foster that while hes gone. I got notebooks to keep a journal of things about each child for him to read when he gets back so he can read what they have done while he was away. I'm making photo books for each of the girls of him so they can keep the photos with them while hes gone, maybe then I can do something on the computer without them asking to see his picture. Im trying to take a ton of pictures and post them up on Facebook but Im not the best at remembering the camera. The girls are always asking to be able to draw or paint a picture for Daddy, I swear at this rate hes going to end up wallpapering the tent with pictures. I was going to go through them and weed them down but the girls put a lot of love into those pictures so Im going to send all of them for him.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh, how I love the way the Army takes care of us. AGR positions don't offer pay advances, and not only that but we won't get our travel voucher until 3 days into the 6 day trip. We also won't get paid for the month of August until the 30th because his pay resets itself. Oh, and according to transpo they can't pick up our stuff until the day after DH's report date in Arizona. Not the stress I wanted two weeks before we're supposed to move.

Tricare and homebirth - For this last birth I paid the full price up front to my midwife and will get partially reimbursed sometime now that she is born. I paid $4000 and will get back around $1700.

Welcome to the new and returning ladies!


----------



## babies-n-bloom (Jul 14, 2011)

@OKImom-that's awesome that you get to do Skype. I was so glad for it when my husband (then boyfriend) deployed. What if you started recording your babies, so that when you can't skype he'll be able to watch it? Also, my husband HIGHLY recommends the HBO series "The Wire". Sorry I don't have more to throw at you, but I think you already have some great ideas!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

OkiMom, how about one of those recordable books to send, so your DH could record himself reading to them, and then send it back?

It's been a long time since DH deployed, but he said once that his favorite things were baby wipes (not sure what sort of facilities your DH has for cleaning up), movies, and little things to give to the local kids (like pencils, mints, and whatnot). Maybe you could have each of the girls save their "best" artwork (obviously you'd have to do it for the 2.5 yo) and make a "book" to send to Daddy once a month. Sorry I'm not more help; it's been a while!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Our girly was given my daddy doll and it helped her a ton, plus a soft photo album she could look at without me. She was 3 months when he left and is 9 months now (he just got home this week) and she is doing very good with him. She's still extremely clingy to me but hasn't really been afraid of daddy... just prefers me over him if I'm around. She's warming up to him very quickly though and we fully expect by next week she won't want him to leave in the mornings.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Oki Mom: My DH loved having things like beef jerky and trail mix sent to him. What he didn't consume himself was shared with others in his shop. Granola bars were also popular. Considering that sometimes the soldiers miss chow and/or don't want to eat MREs, having healthy snacks around is a good idea. Also, my DH ended up needing running shoes about 1/2 way through his tour. I was able to order them from Zappos.com and have them shipped to him for free.

AFU: We are waiting on "news" again (and I think you all know what I mean - OPSEC in nature). I'm really not thrilled, especially because DH returned from theatre less than one year ago. However, it could be much worse. We like our community, love our house, and have friends here, so I know that we'll be OK. Hopefully we'll have more definitive answers on what lies ahead very soon.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Less than two weeks to go until our move. After battling it out with Transpo and not making any headway, we're going to put our stuff in storage next week and let the movers get it on the 15th. It means living in an empty house for a while in Arizona while we wait for it but it's the least headache-inducing option. We're also going to ship DH's car because I have no interest in driving with three unpredictable children on my own. All the money stuff got worked out, thankfully.


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wanted to share.. I found my dress for the Marine Ball! I got it from a gal on facebook (USMC Gals page) for $27!!!

(I can't figure out how to turn the image around) Here is the top detail:



Here it is on (not me, the previous owner, who was 6 months pregnant):



Anyway.. just wanted to share! All the formal maternity dresses I was seeing online were $80-$200! So I am soooo thrilled about this!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous dress!


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

That's a great dress! Good looking maternity formal wear is hard to find, so nice score . I was 35 weeks pregnant when I attended my last ball, so I bought a dress at the Pea in the Pod outlet for about $90 (marked down from $275, so a great deal but still pricier than I'd like). We have another ball coming up in Oct/Nov sometime, and I need to find a full length dress that is fairly conservative but still flattering. Any suggestions?


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. The girls are starting to get better adjusted but they still miss their Daddy. Im totally exhausted though. I don't know how Im going to last until the end at this rate since Im up with each child between 2-6 times a night, times that by 3 children (because for some reason they can never manage to wake up at the same time) and thats 6-18 times. Not the most opportune time for my two oldest to decide they HAD TO start sleeping in their beds, right that minute so I have to go to their room when they get up in the middle of the night. Oh well 2 months down just 6-7 months to go.

Nice maternity gown! When I was pregnant with mine I ended up making a gown then not going to the ball. We couldn't get a babysitter which ended up being a good thing I didn't find one since DH worked the whole ball. I wouldn't have been happy if I got all dressed up and didn't go..

Soul-U- Look at bridal outlets if there are any nearby- they tend to be less "Im going to prom" than most places. I haven't been formal gown shopping in the states for a long time, last time I got a gown was in high school.. Then I got it out of the sales rack at Macys for 20.00 in the middle of September. Now I make my dresses since I can't find ones that fit me and that are modest enough.


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soul-O*
> 
> That's a great dress! Good looking maternity formal wear is hard to find, so nice score . I was 35 weeks pregnant when I attended my last ball, so I bought a dress at the Pea in the Pod outlet for about $90 (marked down from $275, so a great deal but still pricier than I'd like). We have another ball coming up in Oct/Nov sometime, and I need to find a full length dress that is fairly conservative but still flattering. Any suggestions?


Check out this website.. they have really beautiful dresses for very reasonable prices. I think in the "mother-of-the-bride" section there are many formal conservative dresses to choose from:

http://www.fashionlande.com/


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

wanting to check in, its been a while, the sumer has been a roller coaster for sure. had some huge losses in the family, my fater in the sring and my grandfather who i was super super close to in june. right after getting my feet back under me a tiny bit from that we left of a previously planned 4 week trip to introduce the twins to all my freinds back on the west coast. so it was 4 weeks of fun including camping at a festival (babes rocked it!) and driving and flying to 4 cities in 3 states and one great weeding at the end to top it all off!

im so glad to be home now, i really need down time.

here is a pic of the twins at the wedding, it was a sunflower theme and i got crafty


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks so much for the site recommendation, Sierra Bella. The dresses are very pretty and affordable too! As soon as the date is set for the ball, I'll be able to order something.

Adorkable: Wow, your twins have really grown! They are absolutely gorgeous, and I love the sunflower detail .


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soul-O*
> 
> Thanks so much for the site recommendation, Sierra Bella. The dresses are very pretty and affordable too! As soon as the date is set for the ball, I'll be able to order something.
> 
> Adorkable: Wow, your twins have really grown! They are absolutely gorgeous, and I love the sunflower detail .


Nevermind on that site recommendation I gave you. I just came accross reviews for it (http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.fashionlande.com) and it doesn't seam that great after all. Maybe a too-good-to-be-true kinda thing.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone, and share the news...just found out I'm pg, due in April. I'm thrilled, but DH is doing his "we're gonna be broke" routine (again). I'm anxious to see what the arrangements for mat care/delivery are in this area, but also really intimidated because we've gotten some crappy care in the past (elsewhere). I took DD for a pre-school checkup (to get forms done, the vax form completed) and I was really impressed with the peditrician at Ft. Eustis.







Like shockingly impressed--no major pressure on our selective vax plans...actually suggested that we wait on the chicken pox and mmr (which we were waiting on doing anyway) because they can shed and its not 100% safe for pg ladies. She also told me that they do deliveries at Langley AFB--not sure if we'll go that route, but I've got time to figure it out, I guess.

Adorkable, the twins have grown so much! I love the photos, and the kids are beautiful.


----------



## babies-n-bloom (Jul 14, 2011)

Congratulations justKate!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats JustKate!

Terrified I'll be here with a PG announcement before long... but hubby wants another and I'm only mostly opposed to the idea, not completely, and not enough to demand protection during sex. Digging my own grave, I know it! I've still not had first PPAF though... so who knows how risky I'm even being. She's been on solid food for 4 months but is nowhere near weaning yet.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

congrats justkate!!


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Congratulations JK! Here's to a happy, healthy, amazing 9 months of pregnancy and a wonderful birthing experience.

Thanks for the head's up, Sierra Bella. Sigh.. too good to be true. I'll start looking locally.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

justkate- Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies!









MP, have you had any fertile CM yet? I know there's a section in TCOYF on how to avoid a pg pre-PPAF, but I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to try it. Fingers crossed that you don't end up back on this side until you're both ready.


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Mamas: My DH just left for 3+ weeks at NTC, so we had to go through the whole extensive packing experience before he left. While we were packing, my 3 yr old DS Henry decided it would be great fun to wear Daddy's helmet for awhile. I thought you all would appreciate this pic, as I'm sure many of your kiddos enjoy the ACH as well:


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

What a cutie!

My girls love to put on DH's gas mask. I cringe every time praying it doesn't have any CS left on it.. Now that would sting. My DH thinks its funny though.


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

DF just transferred marine reserve unit to be closer (we live in UT, he was doing it in CA). With the change, he is switching from Landing Support to an infantry unit. I'm not really happy about that, because I am worried that he'll be deployed again with the infantry.. he has 1 yr & 4 months left in the reserves and doesn't think that he'd be deployable since he's not trained in infantry and so close to being done, as well as serving a year ago.

What do you gals think? Anyone BTDT or have any insight?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

for those that are looking for a maternity dress for balls, i just found a great deal on one of those "discount a day" sites, sooo prettty. looks like it is good for a few days but they usally sell out of nice things

http://www.totsy.com/sale/mom-co-maternity/convertible-maxi-dress-purple $24 !!!


----------



## Pasta (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, just thought I'd say hi. I'm Anna and I don't have any little ones yet but we are TTC! I'm 21 and we are pretty much newly married. He's active duty AF and we are currently at Tyndall AFB in Florida but expecting orders any day. I really hope we're moved before I get pregnant since I don't really want to be pregnant in this particularly closed minded area of the country but since infertility problems run on both sides of the family, we decided to just start now and see how it goes since it may take awhile.

Anyways just saying hi! Even though I'm not a mama... yet!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

HI!! i joined this group long before i was a mama, you are more than welcome. and good luck on the preggo goals! ther is quiet a few moms here that will tell you that having a last minute huge looming military move seems to be just what gets a lot of us preggo!

i for one was TTC for 3+ years and got preggo weks after we found out we were getting moved across the country, i drove 3000 miles while 20 weeks preggo with twins! i was still unpacking boxes when i went into labor, duho!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

sierra- honestly thats a crap shoot, may happen may not. Usually though the Marines TRY not to deploy you if you have a year or less on your contract. Soo, if it doesn't happen in the next 4 months Id be suprised if it happened at all. Not that it CAN'T, its just unlikely.

Pasta, welcome! I moved while pregnant as well, actually I was suppose to be on bedrest, but it was an easy move from one part of the island we were on to the other. Ive also moved with a 4 month old then moved back to the states with three.. Honestly if you can move without kids Id do that. Pregnancy and children make things a lot harder.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

justKate - Had fertile CM months ago but not since, unless I had it in the past month and it mixed with hubbys semen... being as he just came home we are DTD pretty regularly right now so I don't really have a chance to check for any without a large likelihood of it being semen.

Sierra - I've just learned "probably not deployable" is really nothing to go on. My husband came out here being told his position does not deploy and has deployed twice since then. He came back in Dec '09 and left again Jan '11. He JUST came back in July... From a 6 month deployment that his enlistment would have been up at the end of (and they told him he was going before he started in with this reenlistment... reenlistment went through the day he left) and I will not be terribly shocked to hear that August of next year he has another one. But currently, he is the only one of his rank in his platoon... and no good candidates for getting promoted anytime soon (though we are praying that he is one of the 4 of his rank to be promoted this year!) so of course he has to go with on deployments.

Pasta - I moved 1100 miles while 36 weeks pregnant... it wasn't terrible. It just means you make everyone else do the work and you get to be the supervisor! I found this made it a lot less likely that anything would get broke or left behind because my mind wasn't on what to do next, but rather making sure it was all done correctly.

AFM- Hubby just left for work for the first time in 2 1/2 weeks. It's bittersweet. I HAVE TIME TO MYSELF! But... I still miss him lol. Gotta get over that, somehow 2 1/2 weeks still doesn't seem like enough to make up for 6 months being gone. Of course, with him back to work now I'm just counting down to when school starts again. Then, in January he is going off to some sort of leadership training thing up in Ft Lee... which makes us both happy that it's there because that is within a decent drive... and we will be able to go up to DC on the long weekend he will be gone over, which the kids have been bugging me to do (and I want to anyway, I've never been there either) I just have a bad feeling they are going to give us PCS orders before then.

Oh, and I cut off all my hair yesterday and then remembered I wanted to leave it long until after the ball. Anyone have suggestions on a cute hairstyle for the ball for seriously short hair? I cut 8 inches off and only had about 10 inches total so its a "pixie" cut.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Hey ladies.... I know I've been MIA for a while. but I'm back.... sort of. For now  ha! We just found out we are PCS'ing to Campbell.... I mean, just found out like, yesterday. Guess when the report date is? Aug 30th! Yep. ha! So now it's time to get a full DITY going and move this week! So we will be MIA for a little bit again.

I'm really hoping Campbell brings some positive changes. It's been a rocky 6 months! Oh, and I'm 25 weeks now, so that's good  It's another boy  We are pretty excited about that!


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21*
> 
> Hey ladies.... I know I've been MIA for a while. but I'm back.... sort of. For now  ha! We just found out we are PCS'ing to Campbell.... I mean, just found out like, yesterday. Guess when the report date is? Aug 30th! Yep. ha! So now it's time to get a full DITY going and move this week! So we will be MIA for a little bit again.
> 
> I'm really hoping Campbell brings some positive changes. It's been a rocky 6 months! Oh, and I'm 25 weeks now, so that's good  It's another boy  We are pretty excited about that!


Congratulations Kourtney! I hope you enjoy Campbell. The area around the post is beautiful! We've never been stationed there, but DH's dad lives in St. Louis, so we drove through the area whenever we visited him while stationed at Gordon.

AFU, DH has been at NTC for several weeks now, and won't be back until at least the 29th. The way things go, I'd be surprised if he makes it back before the 1st of Sept, which is DS #3's first day of kindergarten . In typical NTC fashion, DH is not allowed to use the phone under threat of article 15. This is such a bogus policy.. considering that if they were actually in Afghanistan (as they are simulating), they'd be able to call/skype/e-mail etc. The boys are doing fine, but are a bit angry that daddy can't talk to them. Ft. Lewis area is gorgeous in the summer, so we've been getting out a lot to go swimming, hiking, to local parks etc., and with so many soldiers out training right now, many of my friends are husband-less and thus wanting to do social things in the evenings. I've even taken on some yardwork projects and furniture moving on my own, which is not my norm. So.. it's going well, but I'm ready for DH to come home!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

If we end up having to evacuate... I have to do it without my husband. He will be essential personnel on base this weekend. Even if we don't evacuate, I'll be stuck home alone with 3 kids during the storm. The only way I get him home is if it misses us altogether and it's not looking like it will.

*sigh*


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> If we end up having to evacuate... I have to do it without my husband. He will be essential personnel on base this weekend. Even if we don't evacuate, I'll be stuck home alone with 3 kids during the storm. The only way I get him home is if it misses us altogether and it's not looking like it will.
> 
> *sigh*


Same here. Its so stupid, because all he does is money stuff. Can't you just leave a checkbook? "No, it's not that simple." Bullshit. Same thing when we lived in FL--I had to evacuate with DD by myself. TBH I'd rather evacuate with DD than be home alone w/o electricity with a septic tank that won't work. The CO has given permission for the families of the "essential personnel" to evacuate at their own discretion, so I might just try to make a shopping trip out of it. Hotel near an IKEA with an indoor pool, here we come!

ETA: Oops, forgot, I wanted to ask: Anyone VBAC (or try) in a military hospital? I know my chances would be better at home, but DH isn't on board with that, and the local hospitals aren't that baby-friendly from what I can tell. The AF hosp actually seems really supportive. I only have to see an OB once (midwives the rest of the time) and they have birth balls, private labor suites, no nursery, etc. There is a birth center too, but it's just too far--two bridges, a tunnel, and tons of traffic.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't help with the VBAC

My hubby works on vehicles that they will need in case of emergency on base... if there's flooding or wreckage or whatever.

GOOD NEWS though! They told him today they would rather not have any married men on base during the storm so despite that he's the head honcho in the shop... he may not have to do it.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi everyone!

We have a new feature that allows forum members to create "clubs" of their own that have many of the same benefits of a forum, including multiple threads, a member's list, and group messaging. All tribes are invited to switch from the one-long-thread here in FYT to the new Social Groups. You can read more about it *here. *Let me know if you have any questions but please post to that thread so I can keep everything in one place.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

So I read up on the new Social Groups and it sounds good. I will be more than happy to be one of the group leaders for a future military group. (there can be multiple leaders)

One sugestion, let's think about calling it something more inclusive that "military moms" since it seems once a month we get someone tip toeing in and apologizing for posting here when they aren't a mom yet, or prefacing a question that they are "just" a sister, fiancee or possibly future military folk.

So let's toss some names around, k?

My suggestions to start out:

Military: Folk, Family & Friends
Military Life

i'd love to hear others


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Sounds great! I like "Military Life" myself.

I'll be praying for all of you in the line of Hurricane Irene. Please be safe!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> So I read up on the new Social Groups and it sounds good. I will be more than happy to be one of the group leaders for a future military group. (there can be multiple leaders)
> 
> ...


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Agreed, I like military life. Maybe add something about parenting?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

what would you ad about parenting?

i wonder if that doesn't just get us back to the sounding like we are excluding folks that dont have kids?

i know the social groups will have spot for a description and then it could be included there for sure. And in the end doesn't "life" sort of cover parenting? i now it is my whole life right now!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

how is everyone that got visited by Irene? things are pretty smooth here in the DC area. lots of clean up but amazingly we never lost power. im guessing that from all the rain we got that hte next light breaze we have will topple trees big time, that is how last fall worked anyhow.

how about you folks in NC, we would love to hear from you


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I have no idea. I like military life fine. I don't know anything about the social groups so a description area would cover any extra info.

We had good wind and rain last night, but thankfully only lost power from like 1:00 a.m. until about 5:00 this evening. A small tree in our front yard is tipped, and looks like it might fall over. Too bad, because I like to put DD's little pool under it. Also have a small leak in our kitchen ceiling, but landlords said they'd get it fixed quickly. So overall its all good.

MP, did you end up evacuating?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

still wondering how are NC folks are doing, MP you out there?

so unless anyone has a big issue i am going to have them set us up as a social group, i think there are some ways that sub forums would do us a ton of good to have info sorted as resources for folks as they stumble upon us, we can talk more about it as we go forward. lets think about what is important to us in the description. and the y say we can change the name if we come up with a better one.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

We only had minor property damage from the hurricane. Our power was out for 3 days, but DH borrowed a generator from work so we were able to save all the food. Thank goodness, since I was all stocked up for post-baby!


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> still wondering how are NC folks are doing, MP you out there?
> 
> so unless anyone has a big issue i am going to have them set us up as a social group, i think there are some ways that sub forums would do us a ton of good to have info sorted as resources for folks as they stumble upon us, we can talk more about it as we go forward. lets think about what is important to us in the description. and the y say we can change the name if we come up with a better one.


Hopefully I'm not being too controversial bringing these ideas up..

1. The group is support only - no debating the wars in Iraq or Afghanistan etc.

2. OPSEC violations will be deleted.

Thoughts?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

i think those are great things to mention, i can start writing a little shot description and welcome anything that anyone thinks should or should not be in it.

i do think it should have the following in some way:


This is a group where those of us in or connected to military families can talk about the special circumstances that it brings up, whether that be the days that are amazing or the days that are hard.
This is a group that focuses on the people, not the politics. There are other groups for that. Please leave debates about wars, current or in general, at the door. This is a supportive friendly group.
Everyone is welcome, maybe you are military yourself, a significant other, family, friends or those thinking of becoming military. 
OPSEC violations are not ok and we will request that the poster or moderators remove them immediately. If you have any question as to what violates OPSEC, please PM a group leader, they can give some non professional advice.
We will be posting some resource / FAQ threads that help with frequent issues that face our families, please read them before posting a new question, they may have tons of great answears for you to start with.

please let me know what you think and anything you all would add


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

That description looks terrific, Adorkable! Great job . I don't think I would add or change anything. Thanks for taking care of it.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry haven't been on. We had damage, but didn't evacuate. In all, it wasn't terrible.

I've been very busy with school starting, Mae walking EVERYWHERE now and chasing her, doing photo shoots for other Marine wives in the area, etc.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

glad to hear you are ok, nice you didnt have to evacuate without dh!

thanks for checking in


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

oh yes that... they decided at the very last minute that DH got to be home with us too! Exact orders from the commander were "men who have families need to be with them." and next thing he knew hubby was being told "we found a single Marine to replace you, go be home with your wife and kids."

Sometimes the Marine Corps gets it right.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

it is really nice when they do things like that right. (and you wonder why folks get married so quick and young in the military sometimes!)


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

so they are finally getting the first batch of Social Groups put together, we need a second group leader and a final thought about our name

anyone want to step up, im thinking our group changes folks pretty slowly, it will be very little work and we can change co group leader s at any time and there can be as many as we want, we just need to start with at least two

as for a final name choice (it can be changed but probably not in the first month as they are doing set up)

what do folks like best:


Military Family Life
Military Life
Military Family & Friends


----------



## SierraBella (Mar 2, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl*
> 
> oh yes that... they decided at the very last minute that DH got to be home with us too! Exact orders from the commander were "men who have families need to be with them." and next thing he knew hubby was being told "we found a single Marine to replace you, go be home with your wife and kids."
> 
> Sometimes the Marine Corps gets it right.


That's awesome! Yay!

---

New Group Name: I like Military Life .. I think it encorporates everyone, without leaving anyone behind (not-yet-moms, not-yet-married, etc)


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I can, I've been wanting more reason to be active on mothering again, I've been lurking more than anything lately.

I think I prefer "Military Family Life" because that explains us the best, it's not just wives... but everyone in the family and what it does to our lives.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> so they are finally getting the first batch of Social Groups put together, we need a second group leader and a final thought about our name
> 
> ...


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

sounds good MP, i will be happy to have you as a group leader. (hard to believe that there would be a day that you would be a lurker







)

Military Family Life does not roll of the tongue as easy and Military Life, but i do think it is closer to who we are and what MDC is.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Well we can always shorten it to MLF lol


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

ok that is sooooo wrong! ( i guess that is why we keep you around







)

anyway without further ado here is the link to the social group Military Family Life there is not a an easy way to navigate to the groups if you dont have a link, so save that or come back here to click thru. the will be an upgrade within the month that gives a button on the main navigation bar for all the groups. once you join, it shows up in your side bar and is helpful that way.

See you all over there!


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

SInce we now have a social group for Military Family Life this thread is closed. Your posting can continue over there.


----------

